# Water cooling help please :D



## garettrules (Jul 8, 2008)

Here are system spec's for starts.
Motherboard: GA-EP35-DS3L
RAM: 4G KINGSTONE 800MHz
PSU: ROCKETFISH 700W
VIDEOCARD: XFX 8800GT ALFA DOG EDITION
CPU: DUO CORE E6600
CASE: ATX MEDIUM SIZE CASE
Im looking for a water cooling kit under $200 that can cool ether everything or just CPU or what ever its my first time. i dont care if its loud or not just wanna get my bang for my buck. and are these any good.
http://www.xoxide.com/thermaltake-prowater-850i-liquidcooling-system.html

or

http://www.xoxide.com/thermaltake-bigwater-760i.html


the bigwater-760i look like it mounts on the case easy and it looks to me they both cool video cards or is that just an add on or something?


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

In order to watercool the vid card, you need to buy a waterblock that
will fit your particular vid card. Imo if your gonna watercool you need to
do this.
I would try to find a cooling system that puts the radiator with fan outside
of the tower. The radiator is supposed to cool the water, but if the radiator
is inside the tower it can only cool to the temp of the inside of tower.
In other words if its 100 degrees inside the case, the coolest that water
is going to get is 100degrees, makes no sense to have that thing inside.
Im not a big fan of water cooling, ive done a couple, alot of case modding.
Stuff just doesnt fit, maybe you will get lucky...


----------



## garettrules (Jul 8, 2008)

ok thanks and yes the first water cooling i linked, the fan can go out side of the case. any reccomendations of water cooing kits


----------



## collaboration (Jun 27, 2009)

KOOLANCE is the way to go. A bit pricy, but people really do not complain because of their quality products. Check it out. A beginner coolant can be Bigwater 760 or 770 by thermaltake.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

i would never recommend a kit. what is your price range?


----------

